# how many pounds ?



## longm (Dec 6, 2007)

i was wondering how many pounds of rock can i put in my 75gallon tank.......?


----------



## cocomania (Nov 16, 2007)

By rock do you mean gravel?


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

use egg creates on the bottom so the weight isnt all on one spot.


----------



## longm (Dec 6, 2007)

no cocomania i mean rock like rock i dun play with grave ..i got black sand


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

At least 3 5 gallon buckets full.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Weight is relative. Holey rock weighs more than say fiji rock (I realize we are talking freshwater). Put in what makes the tank look nice to you and does not limit your fish (some fish like open areas while others do not). Research your fish's habitat and that will tell you.


----------



## longm (Dec 6, 2007)

thank damon ......i'll put some more in there hope it aint crack my tank with all that weight. i was thinkin about 75 lbs of imagination rock and some lil rock so total like 100 lbs is that too much for 75 gallon tank (48"w)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I actually have never heard of a tank breaking from rock weight alone (dropped rocks are another story). Water helps support the rocks and enough water is displaced to offset some of the weight. Always have some water in before you add rocks and never move the tank with rocks in it. I think if the weight is too much, the tank will spring a leak at a bottom corner.


----------



## longm (Dec 6, 2007)

thank guy......this's my first tank so im still a rookie at this hobby


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you are worried or have a limited rock budget, you could put some PVC pipe in/under the rock pile. Also strawberry pots from walmart. If you do it right, you can have all natural looking rocks showing on the outside. Keep the pipe short, though. If the fish have an express tunnel to the other side of the tank, the chasing will be worse.


----------

